# Big one



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

My friend Jim got another one. Don,t have the specifics yet but it was 37" long, 22" girth, 21.32 lbs. I'll find out what he got it on. Meldahl 5-16-07


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Is that a true striper? If that's a hybrid, it's a state record. The old one was

Hybrid Striped Bass
20 lbs., 8 ozs.
Mark Wilson
Barren River Lake,Tailwaters, 04/27/91


Oh yeah, nice fish either way


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Way to Go Jim!
That's a biggun, true striper from the looks of it, wiper would be about 6 inches shorter and much bigger around, smaller head.
Still VERY nice fish from Meldahl!
LMJ


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

True striper and a very nice one!!


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

Where at meldahl were you..KEntucky side or OHio? I fish on the ohio side often ...The shore behind you looks a lot better then the 8 ft rocky drop I go down trying to get to the water


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thats a nice striper!!!!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

GREAT fish!

I've been looking for one like that in that same spot for over 8 years!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ky side. I've never fished there . He caught it on a white 2oz spoon. I guess h
e had a tough time hitting the "sweet spot"as he calls it because of the wind.But he'll go to any dam to get them. Greenup this evening they were hitting top water. who knows what tomorrow will bring. More fish I hope!!


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

nice fish,, enjoy that spot , talked to the lock master the other day he says the hydro is coming soon. he says there's 3 bids out right now. it's said after the work is completed, there will be a fishing platform on that side of the river . but its going to be un-fishable for a while?? the guys name is joe hanna. he's a good guy, he does'nt want to mess the fishing up but the hydro comming soon... so catch those bigguns while you can........


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Why does everyone think a hydro will mess up the fishing?
Cady


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

when the hydro is in the fishing will be incredible for a year......and then half the hybrids and stripers in the pool over 10lbs will end up in someones freezer never to be eaten because they wanted to show off a good fish, thats my biggest fear is that the hydro will force alot of big fish to the bank and make them volnerable to the 10,000 idiots trying to keep up with the 5 people who know what they are doing. other than that i think it would be fun to be able to reach those fish with a fly rod

great striper by the way


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

didn't say it would mess the fishing up. but it will be under construction for a while.... your not going to be able to fish that spot until constuction is completed.. not sure how long it will take, but i would think at least a couple years..


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Daveo76 said:


> My friend Jim got another one. Don,t have the specifics yet but it was 37" long, 22" girth, 21.32 lbs. I'll find out what he got it on. Meldahl 5-16-07


do,uall think the new ky side of meldaul will be better or worst in the old side?


----------



## ptothehuc (Sep 12, 2011)

nice fish you caught there.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It will be better. In a few years.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's going to a bit crowded for a while too.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice fish. I never caught his name, but the guy holding the fish has shared quite a few techniques and tips with me at Greenup. Nice guy and a good fisherman.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Jim Fugitt, aka Sluggo Jim


----------

